# For those who had to flight to pick up their baby Havs



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Soft of Hard Carrier? What size? (of course, airline approved) I got a large size soft carrier (19” L x 11” W x 12” H). I am thinking is too big, but I am wondering if the hard ones are better since they will have to travel under the seat (I can return the soft one I purchased)

Did you travel back and forth on the same day?

If you had a connecting flight, how did you manage for potty breaks? I am thinking of carrying a pee pad, but want to know what everybody did. I am having a hard time finding direct flights. 

When you got your ticket, did you notify the airline right away that you were traveling with a pet, or you only did it at the airport? I was checking and they say to call them and let them know (since you have to pay, so they can charge you along with your ticket)

Should I try to avoid any airline?

Any recommendation about anything that worked or didn’t will be appreciated!!!

Thank you!

:ranger:


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi!

I did research on this as well as my GF and I were planning on picking up our pup via flying there, and picking him up and flying back.

Some things to consider.

Your breeder needs to visit a vet and get a doctor's note allowing the pet to be on the plane (assuming this is carry on).

If it is carry on, it must be soft (from what I've heard)

Jet blue is the cheapest. You obviously MUST notify the airport that you're bringing a pet because you need to pay for bringing a pet on the plane 

Which is why me and GF just figured driving would be most convinient (just 6 hours)


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

letter4tony said:


> Hi!
> 
> I did research on this as well as my GF and I were planning on picking up our pup via flying there, and picking him up and flying back.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony

thanks for responding. I can't drive there, it is about 24 hrs driving non stop and I would probably spend the same money as a plane ticket since I drive a Suburban!:doh:
I also checked Jetblue, I really like them but there is no flight to where I am going with Jetblue! :rant:


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> thanks for responding. I can't drive there, it is about 24 hrs driving non stop and I would probably spend the same money as a plane ticket since I drive a Suburban!:doh:
> I also checked Jetblue, I really like them but there is no flight to where I am going with Jetblue! :rant:


Are you far from JFK airport? Jetblue connects to a lot of areas from that airport.

Or Newark. It'd be a 3 hour trip I believe to JFK then fly and fly back same day depending on where you're going.

Hope that helps - if you need any more help, you can feel free to shoot a PM


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Here are a few threads that might be good reading for you, they ought to keep you busy! :biggrin1:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6385&highlight=Airplane+travel

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1987&highlight=Airplane+travel

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4899&highlight=airline

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7705&highlight=airline

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3055&highlight=airline


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tony, I think you meant that you must notify the airline, not the airport... I think the airport could care less if you brought a dog or not. 

I do like Jet Blue, but they are not the most pet friendly I've ever flown (though I do use them most times). It really depends on the flight attendant you get. Some are really nice and others are really strict. Definitely let the airline know and pay upfront. They have a limit on the number of pets allowed per flight so it'd be really annoying to get to the airport and find that your flight has reached its quota. Also, I think a medium size Sherpa should be enough for your puppy (too big even) but I'm not sure you'd want to buy a new carrier just for this trip.

Oh and yes bring pee pads, paper towels (in case of accidents and/or throwing up), wet wipes, and a ziploc baggy to put the paper towels into so you don't stink up the area around you - passengers (and you I'm sure) won't be happy with that! Also make sure to not give any food and very little water to keep those accidents at bay (not sure how long your flight is, though!). I've flown with the pups (two and just one) at least six times and they pretty much sleep the whole time, so hopefully you won't have any problems.

Good luck!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Check American Airlines, I used to fly every 3 months or so from school & back with my Papillon. I've found when booking through them that you find the best price on their actual website. You will have to call them get a confirmation code for your puppy.

This is the carrier I had:
2nd Product The Pet Wheel Away
I have the Zebra one & I love it 

http://spoiledrottenkitties.com/carriers.htm


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Along with what Lina was telling you to bring. You might line the carrier with a wee wee pad & tuck a couple in the pockets.

I love this carrier, you can wheel it around or strap it on as a backpack. Plus it has nicely sized pockets on the side. A lot of the time ppl won't even realize that you have a dog in there. Seriously, are they blind?! lol

For potty breaks I went outside as there was no grass I settled for an area where there were shrubs and mulch. Here's my pap when he was a baby @ the airport.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Everyone! :bolt: to read!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't believe any airlines will allow you to use a hard carrier on the plane. A medium sized Sherpa should be sufficient and will fit on most every plane model.

In addition to the items Carolina listed, I also put a potty pad underneath the Sherpa liner of the bag, just in case they do have an accident. It won't leak out that way. I haven't had that happen yet, but it seems like when you're ready for accidents, they don't happen. Ha ha!

Ziplock style baggies are a huge help!

Remember that you won't be able to bring water on the plane for your puppy, but you can buy a bottle once you get past security. I get an empty cup from the flight attendant, pour a teeny amount in it, and offer that to the pup a little while into the flight.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, I flew out to get Duncan and bring him home on Thursday, so I have lots of info.

I flew AirTran - very cheap pet price ($69) compared to some other airlines. I called them to check availability of pet room on the plane before I bought the ticket. Then I bought it, and called immediately back to get him on my flight and pay for him. There were 2 other animals on my plane so it was good that I did.

I used a medium Sherpa bag. If you order online, see if you can send it to your breeder. I did, and she got him used to it a bit before the big day. The dimensions were actually slilghtly bigger than what Air Tran required, but I had no issues and it fit perfectly. And yes, it must be soft-sided.

I traveled back and forth in one day, and had the breeder meet me at the airport about a half hour before I had to check back in. I in Akron, so a really small airport that had lots of grassy space outside, so I was lucky. We ended up having a delay and since the airport was so small it was really easy to leave security, go outside, and then come back in. (Bring a collar and leash!) So if you can fly into a regional airport I would reccommend it.

I did not have a connection and purposely chose a breeder that I could fly to without one. Honestly, I loved another breeder first, but had to pass since it was so hard to fly there. Not saying you shouldn't, but I know that was part of my decision. It was also only an hour and a half flight thankfully.

He whined in the carrier a lot at the airport. I ended up going into a corner of the airport and took him out and played with him on my lap. No one seemed to mind.

Once I got on the flight, and we were about to take off, I gave him a kong filled with the food he eats, which kept him quiet for awhile. He whined at take off and landing, which I slipped some food in during both to keep him quiet. Not a great way to train, but your seat mates will appreciate it!

Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I can change the bag I have (large) for a medium, I thought large was a bit too big, especially for a pup. I got it from Walmart and it does say approved for airline use.
I assume the dog can NOT come out of the bag during the flight right? That's going to be so hard to resist...

Thank you guys!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Zury, if you keep the large, your pup will probably be able to use it later. Some Havs can't use the medium size as they grow. I have both sizes and use them both depending on who I'm taking on the plane. The medium fits some of my dogs, but not all.

The "rule" is that the dog must be fully contained during the flight, but only a few flight attendants enforce that. Some of them are outright obnoxious about it and others will turn their head if/when you unzip it.

I will warn you though... once you unzip that top once and let them pop their heads out, they may whine for more later. It's easier on you if you don't do that during the flight.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Duncan'sMom said:


> ...I did not have a connection and purposely chose a breeder that I could fly to without one. Honestly, I loved another breeder first, but had to pass since it was so hard to fly there. Not saying you shouldn't, but I know that was part of my decision. It was also only an hour and a half flight thankfully.


I would not change my breeder, even if I had to take a camel to go pick up this pup! Hmmm, it may not be such a bad idea after all, I can save on Gas and plane ticket... ound:

Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I flew up to Sacramento to pick up BJ/Grant last month. One thing I did that I think helped: I had to buy a new carry-on pet carrier, so I had it sent to Kathy's house several days ahead of time. That way, it could absorb some familiar smells and Kathy was kind enough to introduce him to it. 

BJ did not pee or poop from the time he got to the airport in Sacramento until I got home (about 6 hours) -- thought I should've named him Supertanker Boy! But I did take some disposable pee pads, paper towels and baby wipes, in case. Depending on how long your flight is, you can slip him an ice cube to munch on. 

I flew JetBlue this time but in the past I've had good luck with Northwest re pets in the cabin. 

Good luck and congrats on your new puppy-to-be!

Jane


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

I flew to Houston to get Mojito and then a year later Mambo. From Guatemala City it's a bit less than 3 hours. 

I did notify the airline -Continental- and make sure to get a confirmation number for your puppy, just like you have yours. I made sure I reconfirmed their reservations a couple of days before the flight. I used a soft carrier. I've heard most Havs do very well in them, mine wanted out and the flight attendant was nice, so I put the carrier on the empty seat beside me, except to eat. (and ask the person beside that seat if they mind, most won't, who can resist a cute puppy Hav?) I'd recommend talking to the flight attendants before boarding, most of them like dogs and would gladly put you on a seat that has an empty one beside you. If they don't change your seat or are not very nice about it, well, the puppy will do fine under the seat and probably go to sleep.

I packed a couple of pee pads, a small resealable package of puppy wipes just in case, a small amount of food JUST IN CASE you miss a plane or something, and a ziplock bag. Since I was flying international I couldn't leave to go outside like the lucky Pap in the photo, but I put the pee pad on the floor in the restroom (I used the handicapped one, much bigger). Oh, and bring a collar and leash. You're not supposed to let them out of the carrier at any time, but when I was waiting near the boarding area I had them out (just make sure they've emptied their bladders on the pee pad first!) Bring a small toy to put inside the bag, and voilá!

It's not such a big deal I found out later. Good luck!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

*bigger Havs?*

Mojito is 11" tall and Mambo is a bit taller and longer. I'm positive they wouldn't fit in the soft carrier that fits under the seat (those seats seem to shrink more and more as time passes!) lol
Does anyone travel with their adult Havs that are this size? How do you squeeze them under the seat? I'm planning on going to the FL show circuit next January and want to bring both, I'm going with friends so we each can carry a dog. I hate the idea of putting them in the cargo area... My friend is taking his Golden Retrievers to the show so they go underneath and are used to it, but mine aren't.... :Cry: what to do.....???


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Zury,
Check out Northwest. They have flights out of Hartford and also New Haven and I think they are direct.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I know, but they are $ 1000 + For that Money I'll buy the camel and ride to MN ound:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Why is it that tickets are cheaper if I stay overnight? Hmmm


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Why is it that tickets are cheaper if I stay overnight? Hmmm


That was going to be one of my suggestions. Fly in the night before and you can usually get a decent rate at an airport hotel.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, I am thinking I may go and stay for a night. I can get to spend more time with all the the dogs! :cheer2:


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

This article was in the Chicago Tribune today. I no longer fly Northwest as they have raised their dog in cabin to $150/one way (which seems outrageous to me!!). My next flight with Scout is on AirTran.


Travelers seek friendly skies for Fifi and Fido
Some airlines are offering more options for folks traveling with their pets
Associated Press 
May 18, 2009 

NEW YORK - -- Bringing animals on flights has become more commonplace in recent years, but some airlines now have strict regulations -- and even stricter prices -- to pack a pooch or carry a cat.

But with increasing concern for the welfare of canine and feline alike, there are a growing number of options to transport pets in the friendly skies. And some airlines can be more pet-friendly than others.

Rules for the cabin AirTran, Spirit and JetBlue allow pets to fly only in the cabin. That's not so great for owners with medium or large dogs. Pups in the cabin must be able to fit (read: stand up and turn around) in a carrier small enough to slide under the seat in front of you during flight. Generally, this maxes out at about 20 pounds.

US Airways allows pets only in the cabin, but they will permit them as checked baggage on nonstop US Airways Shuttle flights between Boston, New York and Washington.



These airlines have limits on the number of pets allowed on a flight, and range from three to seven animals, depending on the airline and size of the jet. So try to book early and call the airline to tell them you're traveling with a pet as soon as possible.

JetBlue is the only U.S. airline that allows animals in the cabin on international flights. As a bonus, you earn extra frequent-flier points when traveling with your pet.

For pets traveling in the cabin, AirTran charges the least among big carriers at $69. Most U.S. airlines charge between $100 and $125, but bringing a pet in the cabin on Delta and Northwest flights costs $150.

Traveling as cargo
For those traveling with pets as checked baggage, Delta and Northwest are the most expensive at $275. The least expensive in this category are Alaska Airlines and Midwest at $100, and Frontier, which prices its checked-pets fees between $100 and $200.

Pets must travel as checked baggage on Frontier. Southwest doesn't allow pets at all, except for service animals.

In all cases, the airlines won't charge you a first- or second-bag fee for your dog on top of the pet fee. But some airlines will count the kennel as a piece of checked luggage, so if you have more than two bags, you might get slammed with another fee.

But aside from the fees, traveling with a pet can sometimes be a frustrating and even scary experience. Although it's rare, a handful of pets get lost or killed each year when traveling on airlines.

Another option
There are alternatives popping up for pet lovers looking for a more comforting experience. Pet Airways, which launches in July, will send your pet between Chicago, Denver, Los Angeles, New York and Washington for $250 one-way (an introductory fare of $150).

Dogs and cats will fly in a main cabin where seats have been replaced by kennels. Pets will be escorted to the cabin by attendants who will monitor the pets during flight.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Air Tran is good also, but hard to get a non-stop flight. I always fly Northwest. There are many options because we are in the Twin Cities and a major hub for Northwest. Zury, you know I told you that you can overnight at my place! 
Arlene


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I just saw a talk show which featured info about Pet airways. It sounds interesting for those of us with big boys.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> Air Tran is good also, but hard to get a non-stop flight. I always fly Northwest. There are many options because we are in the Twin Cities and a major hub for Northwest. Zury, you know I told you that you can overnight at my place!
> Arlene


:cheer2::bolt:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

cjsud said:


> I just saw a talk show which featured info about Pet airways. It sounds interesting for those of us with big boys.


I hope they rethink their vaccination requirements. They are ridiculous as they are written right now.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Zury...if you do decide to take a camel, please take pictures!!!:llama:...Maybe the llama would be faster and more comfortable!*


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Jammies said:


> *Zury...if you do decide to take a camel, please take pictures!!!:llama:...Maybe the llama would be faster and more comfortable!*


ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

> JetBlue is the only U.S. airline that allows animals in the cabin on international flights. As a bonus, you earn extra frequent-flier points when traveling with your pet.


That's interesting, I flew to Germany with NWA last year and with Delta this year. Lufthansa will also take in cabin pets.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

One last question. 
Mostly everyone seems to recommend the Medium sized Sherpa. (18x11x10) which is still larger than the recommened/allowed size that the airlines allows (16x11x8).
Are ailines usually very strict with this? The carriers are soft so they can be folded, I don't see a problem with a cople of inches more, but I don't want to get there only to not be allowed in the plane cause the bag is not exactly what they allow.
Any experience with this? Do they even check the size?

Thanks


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

We've flown with Izzy at least four times (round trip 3 of the four) that I can think of right now. We've never had anyone give us even a second look. All they do is make you take the dog out to go thru the metal detectors, you have to take off their collars and leashes so be careful your puppy doesn't get away from you at that point. I don't know the exact measurements of mine but I do have to squish it under the seat just a bit but they've never measured or given me a hard time. Definitely no measuring tape out to verify the size, at least in my experiences.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

P.S. I;m not sure if it's been mentioned in this thread yet but Southwest now takes pets in the cabin, it's $75 each way which is the cheapest I've seen. I think travel starts on June 17th, if I remember correctly. I'm not sure where you are in CT but Southwest flys out of Providence.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

No, they don't check the size. As long as it fits, it's fine. And they all fit with some squooshing.


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

I flew Continental (International flight) with both my boys as puppies. My bag isn't a sherpa, it looks like a big bowling bag, they didin't measure with mine. It won't fit completely under the seat, but I squished it a bit while they walked by, then pulled it out to where my feet were.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I have medium sherpa bags with wheels. I flew on Jetblue. They didn't measure the bags but they wanted to see the bags to make sure that they were the models allowed by Jetblue. They had no objections to the size.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I flew from the Bay Area, CA to San Antonio TX then drove half way to Corpus Chrisite to meet Jan-yes our Jan of JAShavanese- to pick up my Austin!

The return trip with Austin became a 13 hour event....what a trooper he was...

short story

Jan provided soft serpa - which had all her homes smells - I sent it back to her after I got home

poor guy in the car 2 hours to airport
2 hours wait until flight
flight from San Antonio to Houston - 1-2 hours - stewardess great - he sat next to me - could pet thru opening of bag..

2 hour layover in Houston - took him outside - no potty

4 hour flight back to bay area - mean stewardess - wouldn't even let me put hand for comfort in bag while on the floor - but i did anyway...

1 hour drive from airport to home...DID not go potty the entire day

walked in the house - immediate poop! :doh:

What a trooper he was tho 

We did Continental - all and all they were great - but you must get the pup a reservation! And the vet release is a must - must have all shots required..however they never even asked me for the records!

Good luck!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Mraymo said:


> P.S. I;m not sure if it's been mentioned in this thread yet but Southwest now takes pets in the cabin, it's $75 each way which is the cheapest I've seen. I think travel starts on June 17th, if I remember correctly. I'm not sure where you are in CT but Southwest flys out of Providence.


I am going with Sun Country Airlines, they are also $ 75 (Phew)

Thanks Everyone. OK, so I do not feel so bad now. I got a nice bag for $ 20 from Walmart that is airline approved. I actually like it better than the sherpa bags I saw!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Zury! That's the one I got and have had for year. It's black and it is inexpensive and is very nice


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> Hey Zury! That's the one I got and have had for year. It's black and it is inexpensive and is very nice


Yup, that's the one! I really like it a lot!


----------

